# climber injures hand in australia



## imagineero (May 12, 2015)

Details limited at the moment but will post more as I get information. Usual combination of bad things; beginner climber, in a hurry, late in the day, in a hurry. Specifically, spiking up a cypress which are pretty awful for gaffing out on to begin with. flipline only, didn't bother to set a rope before entering canopy or to tie in as he went while limbing on the way up. On spurs and flipline only and probably with poor spur technique, gaffed out while limbing with the saw running, running saw one handed. Opened up left hand with saw, 40 stitches, through the muscle, both tendons. Will probably regain limited use of left thumb, 3 months off work + physio.

Could happen to anyone, could happen to you if you do the same stupid things. 

Lessons learned? 

Always use two tie in points when cutting. It takes an extra second, but saves your life if you gaff out with a line set on the next branch above you, plus reduces significantly the chance of gaffing out. 

Use two hands on the saw. Impossible to cut your other hand if both hands are on the saw. Also, with two hands on the saw you can activate the chain break if you slip. If you slip with one hand on the saw at full throttle still very easy to injure your upper body.

Don't push too far beyond your skill/capabilities. Know your limits as a climber, and that goes for experienced climbers too. Be extra careful when working past your limits of energy, there's a reason most accidents happen at the end of a long day/week.


----------



## treesmith (May 12, 2015)

Worked with a young dude in Oz who was one handing from a bucket in front of his face, saw kicked against another branch and went across his nose and eyebrows, he was lucky but he now looks like an angry badger tried to dig through his forehead, very very lucky


----------



## imagineero (Jul 12, 2015)

Some 2 months later the climber has been off work this time. 40 stitches and much physio is now clear for return to work with light duties but no climbing. Some loss of movement in the thumb, still requiring daily physio and some loss of strength, cramping and associated issues. Worth a reminder, something to discuss at your toolbox/prestart.


----------

